# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Aydınlar korktu!

## ozzylive

*Galatasaray ihbarname çekti, Federasyon topu Genel Kurul’a attı.*
Küme düşme cezalarını içeren 58. maddeyle ilgili kararları netleştirmek için toplanan TFF Yönetim Kurulu, sarı-kırmızılı kulüpten gelen tehdit gibi bildiriyle şok oldu.

“Avrupa’ya gidemezsek sorumlusu siz olursunuz” yazılı mektubu okuyan Başkan Mehmet Ali Aydınlar, kararı 26 Ağustos’taki Olağanüstü toplantıya bıraktı.

Türk futbolunun merakla beklediği tarihi zirve İstinye’de geçekleşti. Tarihi zirve sonrasında yapılan açıklamada, TFF Yönetim Kurulu, 26 Ocak’ta Olağanüstü Genel Kurul yapılacağını açıklamakla yetindi. Ankara’da yapılan ve Metris’te bulunan Aziz Yıldırım’ın mektubunun damga vurduğu kulüpler zirvesinin bir kopyası da dün gerçekleşti. Toplantıdan kısa bir süre önce Yıldırım’ın mektubunun gelmesi ve toplantıda okunması gündemi değiştirmişti. üç gün sonra İstanbul’da yapılan zirveye de benzer şekilde, bu kez Galatasaray’ın ihtarnamesi damga vurdu. Toplantının başlamasına 10 dakika kala, ihtarname Genel Sekreterlik makamı tarafından toplantıya getirilerek okundu.

*Maddi tazminat davası*
İhtarnamenin içeriği oldukça tehdit ediciydi. Galatasaray’ın gönderdiği bu ihtarnamede “Siz Yönetim Kurulu üyeleri her biriniz aynı zamanda kamu görevi yapıyorsunuz. Alacağınız kararlardan dolayı kulübümüz Galatasaray zarar gördüğü taktirde, her birinize görevi kötüye kullanmaktan dolayı ve ayrıca uğrayacağımız muhtemel zarardan dolayı da hem ceza, hem de maddi tazminat davası açacağımızı bilmenizi ve buna göre hareket etmeniz dileğiyle” yazıyordu. Bu gelen ihtarnamenin içeriğinin okunmasının ardından TFF Başkanı Mehmet Ali Aydınlar’ın oldukça bozulduğu ve bu davranışın ’hiç hoş olmadığını’belirterek, sert bir dille tepki gösterdiği iddia edildi.

*UEFA’ya da danışılacak*
Aydınlar, Lütfi Arıboğan ve Hukuk Kurulu üyeleriyle birlikte perşembe günü UEFA’ya gidecek. Bu heyet UEFA’dan nelerin yapılabileceği veya düşündükleri projelerden hangisinin UEFA standartlarına, uyup, uymadığı konusunda bilgi alıp, görüş alışverişinde bulunacak. Aydınlar, toplantıda UEFA’nın tavsiyelerini de dikkate alacak. Daha sonra UEFA’nın tavsiyeleri, öngörüsü, Kulüpler Birliği’ne aktarılacak. UEFA’da yapılan görüşmeyi kulüplere anlatacak olan Aydınlar ve TFF heyeti, kulüplerle ortak karar alacak. TFF, 26 Ocak’ta Genel Kurulu’na gidecek. 25 Ocak’ta ise Bank Asya ve alt lig takımlarıyla Ankara’da toplanacak.

*Bucaspor “iadei itibar” istiyor!..*
Bank Asya 1. Lig takımlarından Bucaspor Kulübü’nün yöneticileri, TFF Başkanı Mehmet Ali Aydınlar ile sürpriz bir görüşme gerçekleştirdi. Basın mensuplarına açıklamalarda bulunan Bucaspor Asbaşkanı Hüsnü Kaya, “Sorunlarımızı ve sıkıntılarımızı kendilerine anlattık. Bir sezon öncesinde Süper Lig’de en üst puanla düşen takım bizdik. Bu sorunlar içinde mağduriyetimizin giderilmesi, iadei itibarımızın yapılmasını istedik.” diye konuştu. Kaya, sözlerini şöyle sürdürdü: “Mağduriyetimizin giderilmesi, iadeyi itibarımızın yapılmasını istiyoruz. Tek iadeyi itibarımız, Süper Lig’e alınmamızdır. Sayın Başkan, Etik Kurulu raporunun ve iddianamenin üstüne 70 klasör daha ek geldiğini, bunların hepsinin incelenip, federasyonun, UEFA ile birlikte bu kararı vereceğini söyledi.”

----------

